# Halo projectors



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

i recently bought the new halo projectors for my 98 SE and wanted to know wat kind of modification do i have to do to install them and how will the low and high beam work now .also can i replace the bulbs with xenons.?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

There is a write up on the forums here somewhere, I also think it's on Nissan Performance Mag. And you can put Xenon bulbs in, but not too bright, cause they will melt the housing.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *There is a write up on the forums here somewhere, I also think it's on Nissan Performance Mag. And you can put Xenon bulbs in, but not too bright, cause they will melt the housing. *


Head over to NPM and check out Michael Young's write up on it. It almost goes step by step on how to do it. The only item he doesn't have is the Halo portion. The wires are just connected to your corner lights. Very simple if you go by his instructions


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im2kwik4u said:


> *i recently bought the new halo projectors for my 98 SE and wanted to know wat kind of modification do i have to do to install them and how will the low and high beam work now .also can i replace the bulbs with xenons.? *


u can use HID XENONS. they will work fine. but with hyperwhite bulbs i recommend u use sliverstar or piaa for those because those produce less heat and wont burn the edges of ur halos.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

HAS ANYONE INSTALLED THESE HALOS THEMSELVES AND WHAT IS THE MODIFICATION THAT I HAVE TO DO TO MAKE IT FIT AND WORK PROPERLY


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

yes sir, if you pay attention to peoples cars on nissan-200sx.org>>members>>chuck

You will notice that i had them installed... by myself.
I never got the brights to work right, i gave up on that battle.. it was always like.. if i hooked the brights up, it would turn the brights and lows on, and then if i hit the brights, the lows would stay on.. i tryed reversing the wires. no luck..

To install. I shaved off the 2 grill supports on the headlamp, then on the back of the headlight housing, if you look behind the brights to the inner corner, there is like a bump, or hump, whatever you wanna call it, it goes vertically the entire lamp, up to the top, You will see it if you look, anyways, i hacked the fuck outa that, then it was thin enough to pop in the mounting points.. now, the origional radiator support/grill supports, u have to get a wrench, and bend them in as hard as you can, yes, your grill has to come off for a while. next, you place the headlamps in, tighten them down, very tight, tighten the bottom first, then the top, going from bottom inner, bottom outer, upper inner, upper outer, thats what i did, that came out best for beam aiming. ok, now your headlights should be in *cross fingers* next, get the radiator support/grill support brackets, and bend them back, you will use EXTremE force.. trust me, it will be hard.. align up with the origonal grill mounting points.. the way you do this is get the grill, and put it up to the gril supports, now bend, and pop in your left (passenger) side, now, you can see how far you have to bend for the grill to snap in the middle, and that will show you how far to make the (driver) right side fit.. Now, plug in your harness, i dont even know how to do it right, so im not posting about how to do it.. All i ended up doing was custom making a little connector for 9004Male -- 9003 female, then they popped together, i didnt have to use that gay ass harness.. Anyways, test, alighn, enjoy.

EDIT -- i notice you have a 98.. im not sure how that grill mounts.. im sure there isnt Much difference, BUt you will get the idea i am sure, and if not, please feel free to reply, and say " i am a dumbass chuck!!" then i will gladly explain =D. lol j/k! dont take offence man, im just making som jokes.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

damn, dude.. i think those look a helluva lot nicer than the regular projectors. but i think i might stock w/ some crystal clear stocks instead, since that doesnt even sound like it was meant to be installed in your car (w/ the difficulty it takes to get them in) but at least you got them in, right?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Yea, and it isnt worth it at all.. i suggest to everyone, DO NOT WASTE your money on these, its purely a waste!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *Yea, and it isnt worth it at all.. i suggest to everyone, DO NOT WASTE your money on these, its purely a waste! *


Sorry to burst the bubble, but I like em, I have had no problems with em (knock on wood) since I had em. It took me all day to install em, but they are definently worth it.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Niss200SXGTR 
Yea, and it isnt worth it at all.. i suggest to everyone, DO NOT WASTE your money on these, its purely a waste! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If I had a dollar for all the compliments I received on my lights since I got them, they would pay for themselves! I took the easy way and removed the necessary supports and used an aftermarket grille. The lights simply bolt to the grille and you install the one piece assembly like installing the OEM lights using all OEM mounting points for the headlights. In my opinion, it's worth the trouble. They perform well and look way better than stock. No problems, just compliments, and definitely NOT a waste.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by Niss200SXGTR
> Yea, and it isnt worth it at all.. i suggest to everyone, DO NOT WASTE your money on these, its purely a waste!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


well i just did a modification to mine, and they are a little better.. still in its beta stage...

I cut out a bigger hole in the H3 socket, and put Hyperwhite 9004 bulbs in there.. i dont gotta fuck with harnessts and crap, i just cut out a hole in the rubber garment, and it fits right in there... its about 4X brighter than those shitty H3's... lol, kinda like an HID upgrade.. liek i said still in its beta stage, ill have to wait until i install them to see how good they preform.. the H3 bulbs sitting next to the 9004 bulbs, isntalled on both headlamps, i plugged them in, and the 9004 is MUCh better..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *Yea, and it isnt worth it at all.. i suggest to everyone, DO NOT WASTE your money on these, its purely a waste! *


We haven't really had any problems with the ones on Project 200SX either..


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

the ones on project 200sx are real projectors, Halo's are not..


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *the ones on project 200sx are real projectors, Halo's are not.. *


And when I had my Nis-Knack projectors, I never had a problem with those either for the length of time I had those. And those were the prototype set that Richard from Nis-Knacks had on his car. The difference in light output on the road between the two is not significant at all in front of the car, just the beam patterns are a little different. The halos may not shine as far down the road as my old projectors, but they are damn close and put a bit more light directly in front of the vehicle. On these country roads, you need as much light as you can get immediately in front of your car, and the halos don't disappoint. If I hadn't went crazy with installing some way too high wattage light bulbs and burnt up my originals, I'd still have them, but you sometimes learn the hard way. My halos work very well without any problems though. I'm going to put in some extreme white PIAA's or some Pure white Razo's in the near future.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

PIAA Extreme Whites, are the Bomb!!!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

yes, piaa size 9004 bulbs are the boommmbb!!! i have them in my "old low beam" circle.. im about to install in about 30 minutes.. after i eat lunch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Sorry to bring this back from the depths -- but I have a quick question -- Timbo said you installed the Halo portion into your corner lights, am I right? I'm just wondering b/c I'm about to finish installing them t/m and was curious as to where that portion of it went into (I thought about putting them into my foglights). Thanks for your input guys. (Btw the writeup on nissan per. mag was awesome for this one -- no problems at al.... welll.... aside from making those crappy stock side-markers fit in right). I suggest for anyone who is going to do this mod -- get the Crystal Clear side-markers (they can be found right under the writeup on the projectors). They were made to go with these halo projectors, and require no modification (while the other sidemarkers don't quite work without a little massaging. However, it only took me an hour to install everything (minus that last sidemarker *mutter*).


----------

